# Compatibility



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a 29g tank with 3 young Brichardis in it. They are about an inch long. Would it be possible to put ottos in there or will they still beat up on them since they're a different kind of fish? Can ottos even live in water with Tang salt added? The algae in there would be an oto's paradise, but I'm afraid they wouldn't survive in there.


Also, I have a 55g with some Red Zebras, Yellow Labs, Pseudotropheus lombardoi, and Cynotilapia Afra Cobue. What else could I put a few of in there? There is a lot of orange/yellow going on in there now and I'd like to balance it out.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

What do you guys think of adding some "Pseudotropheus elongatus Chewere"


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd say, do not add the otos, no matter how tempting it may be. They just can't stand up to the brichardi.

Also, we can't tell you about the 55 without you telling us how many tank inhabitants you have already.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

4 Labs
2 Red Zebra
4 Pseudotropheus lombardoi (2 M, 2 F)
3 Cynotilapia Afra Cobue (1 M, 2 F), 1 half inch baby, 3 half cm babies
1 Pseudotropheus elongatus Chewere

None of the fish are fully grown except maybe the Afra. The others are all around 1.5 to 2.5 inches long.

I added the Chewere on Monday, he's getting along great. Not getting bullied and not bullying anyone around. Think I will get more, but they won't be in until Thursday.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you can get a rubber lip pleco for the 29 if you want somthing to clean up some algae.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Plecos scare me, so I was trying to find something else not so... prehistoric looking.


----------

